# Washer fluid pump



## Bo_ (Dec 28, 2019)

Anyone here that replaced their washer fluid pump? I think mine is broken on my 2014 Cruze.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

You have a Generation 1 car, you are in the wrong section.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Omg wrong section, you're in trouble now

On a serious note, haven't had mine go bad or seen anyone post a diy for it lol


----------



## Bo_ (Dec 28, 2019)

Shroomie said:


> Omg wrong section, you're in trouble now
> 
> On a serious note, haven't had mine go bad or seen anyone post a diy for it lol


Well I bought a new pump but now the old one works great. So I guess I just put the new one on a shelf.


----------

